# Cuttings



## Arne (Jan 29, 2012)

Can you take cuttings this time of year to get them started or do you wait for the plants to start waking up first?? Arne.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 29, 2012)

Now is better than when they begin to grow. Get your cuttings and callous them, then when the callouses are formed put them in some soil to root. You prefer to get them footing before the buds grow much.


----------



## jtstar (Jan 29, 2012)

What are you taken cuttings from Arne


----------



## theprodigy (Jan 30, 2012)

Arne there is a few different ways and methods on this subject but the most common method I know of is doing a dormant cutting. So when the vines are dormant take your cut. Select a one year old growth, collect straight shoots. Take a 6 foot or so shoot and then start making your cuttings at the base of the shoot. make sure your cuttings are right side up for they do not root. the cutting should be around 12-18 inches long and contain 4 buds. 3 buds should be placed underground and 1 out of the soil. the cutting should be placed in soil as soon as your prune them up. you can use rooting hormone gel to speed up production of root growth. Your cuts will callus over the remaining winter and next spring some will start growing.

Basically to answer your question now is a great time to take your cutting.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2012)

I really doubt if Arne can take cuttings now and place in the soil since he is from Nebraska. The ground is normally fozen rock hard this time of year. \

Remember this forum reaches all areas of the country and the world. Theprodigy - if you list your basic location under your profile, we all are better able to match our recommendations. I know you are reading and researching a lot, but how much experience do you actually have in growing grapes. I'm curious.


----------



## Arne (Jan 30, 2012)

jtstar said:


> What are you taken cuttings from Arne



Thought about starting some of the currants, Jack. Mite have them ready for you if we ever get together. Last years went into the ground, but we can dig em back up again. 
Grapeman, ya if I start some up thought I would bring them in the house. We have had a really funny winter this year, Not much frost in the ground. it has been really mild, but still have another 2 months to go. Arne.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2012)

Currants root really easily. During the growing season, tip some canes to the ground and pin them down with some soil, leaving just the end out. It will grow and form roots on it. Then when it has rooted and you are ready to plant, just use a sharp spade to cut the buried stem and dig up the rooted currant bush. Lots of ways to get currants propagated.


----------



## theprodigy (Jan 30, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Currants root really easily. During the growing season, tip some canes to the ground and pin them down with some soil, leavingst the end out. It will grow and form roots on it. Then when it has rooted and you are ready to plant, just use a sharp spade to cut the buried stem and dig up the rooted currant bush. Lots of ways to get currants propagated.



Are you talking about simple layering? You generally want to do this in the early spring permits, but it also depends on your weather situation as grapeman talked about. I will be waiting until it warms up a bit. To do simple layering get a shoot and bend it over, placed in a hole in your soil about several inches down. Make sure its recurved so that the shoot tip is exposed above ground. The curved section to be burried should be nicked or or twisted slightly to retard translocation of food materials through the stem. This will promote rootings. Then fill your hole up with loose, moist soil. Avoid compaction B.D. is not desirable. After layer has rooted, it can be cut from the parent plant, dug, and transplanted.


----------

